# why is there no love for Realm audio?



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

i am just wondering. i have heard the amps , subs and components. they all seem to be very well built and they sound FANTASTIC! i will have 2 of the 12's and another eleets amp very soon


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I just looked at their site. Nothing really jumped out at me as anything special. Seems like just another internet audio company.

Of course, you might start a new forum boner if you talk positive enough about them.


----------



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

89grand said:


> I just looked at their site. Nothing really jumped out at me as anything special. Seems like just another internet audio company.
> 
> Of course, you might start a new forum boner if you talk positive enough about them.


they are B&M only . not internet company. i have a shop here that is a dealer. its pretty kick ass stuff!

the subs are as SQ as it gets. the amps are sweet and actually look good.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

pete36 said:


> they are B&M only . not internet company. i have a shop here that is a dealer. its pretty kick ass stuff!
> 
> the subs are as SQ as it gets. the amps are sweet and actually look good.


Take a look at some of the reviews for other items in the review section.

Do up a nice review of some Realm stuff and I'm SURE some people on here will try them out.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Isn't KingOfAllReps a Realm guy? He said he was going to bring a demo car to one of the meets, but he never showed.

I haven't heard any of their stuff.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Why? Because they don't come off as anything other than your run of the mill mediocre car audio brand.

Where are the measurements, motor design specs, materials, etc.? How many dozens of other companies are selling more or less the same thing?


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

pete weren't you using another sub recently. you should get on aim man


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

double post


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

pete36 said:


> the subs are as SQ as it gets.


Compared to what?


----------



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

89grand said:


> Compared to what?



12w6v2
idmax
idq
tdx

ect...


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

pete36 said:


> 12w6v2
> idmax
> idq
> tdx
> ...


You've heard all of these subs in the same car in their recommended alignments? How would you compare them to the Realm offerings?

x2 to that their products just seem to be the same as any other company's... nothing from them really holds my interest.


----------



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

im just going by my ears  ... i also like they way they look since its not all blinged out and classy looking. 

are you saying that just because the website sucks ass that its not good stuff? im cetainly sure all of that information is available. 

i just like the way it sounds. if i have time before i install the subs. i will send it to you?





npdang said:


> Why? Because they don't come off as anything other than your run of the mill mediocre car audio brand.
> 
> Where are the measurements, motor design specs, materials, etc.? How many dozens of other companies are selling more or less the same thing?


----------



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

DonovanM said:


> You've heard all of these subs in the same car in their recommended alignments? How would you compare them to the Realm offerings?
> 
> x2 to that their products just seem to be the same as any other company's... nothing from them really holds my interest.



i've never heard the realm audio stuff in my own car? i said it sounds good and the product looks nice! it doesnt get whored out on the internet , so i asked why there was no love .... lol 

i've heard the TDX and 12w6v2 and the idq in the same car. 

i have only limited exposure to the realm offerings. in the two installs that i heard them in i liked them more then the w6v2 im using now.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know, it doesn't interest me in the least bit, but maybe some noob here will try it.


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

pete36 said:


> i just like the way it sounds. if i have time before i install the subs. i will send it to you?






pete36 said:


> i've never heard the realm audio stuff in my own car?


you seem very unsure of your statements


----------



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

haibane said:


> pete weren't you using another sub recently. you should get on aim man




james i have 7 subs sitting here


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

pete36 said:


> im just going by my ears  ... i also like they way they look since its not all blinged out and classy looking.
> 
> are you saying that just because the website sucks ass that its not good stuff? im cetainly sure all of that information is available.
> 
> i just like the way it sounds. if i have time before i install the subs. i will send it to you?


I'm sort of the opposite. In many cases I could care less about what someone's ears think because rarely does anyone on the net evaluate any product in a controlled enough manner to make any definitive performance statements. There are a few people with the knowledge and experience whom I would trust with a subjective review, but very few.

But just looking at the specs, the pics of the drivers, there doesn't seem to be anything that stands out from a midline mainstream product.


----------



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

89grand said:


> I don't know, it doesn't interest me in the least bit, but maybe some noob here will try it.


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

pete36 said:


> james i have 7 subs sitting here


I could use one...


----------



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

i dont blame you for not trusting anyones but your own ears. it sounds good to me. lol

i trust very few people on the net as far as opinions on how something sounds and you happen to be one of them  

would you like to test it? or do the specs just not do it for ya ?



npdang said:


> I'm sort of the opposite. In many cases I could care less about what someone's ears think because rarely does anyone on the net evaluate any product in a controlled enough manner to make any definitive performance statements. There are a few people with the knowledge and experience whom I would trust with a subjective review, but very few.
> 
> But just looking at the specs, the pics of the drivers, there doesn't seem to be anything that stands out from a midline mainstream product.


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

It's not just the person's ears, either. Different vehicles, alignments, tuning capabilities, etc are going to be large variables in the overall sound.

I think objective testing is of larger importance in the grand scheme of things anyway. Plus, name one driver that does notably well subjectively that doesn't do well objectively  Scanspeak Revelators, SEAS Excels, Peerless Exclusives, etc. are all great sounding drivers by any review I've seen with few or no negative reviews, and tests have verified why that is so


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Dangerranger said:


> IPlus, name one driver that does notably well subjectively that doesn't do well objectively


JBL W12GTI 12" subwoofer and arguably the MB Quart QSD 4" mids


----------



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

its all good. i just like the way the subs sound. and the components. thats why i asked why i never hear of them on the forums. they are very well built. 

i like it. i stated an opinion. wondering why i had never heard it spoken of here since i like a lot of the other gear discussed on this forum.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

I sat in the Realm cars at CES (the suicide door lincoln and the old black pickup)... pretty impressive stuff I suppose. Kinda reminds me of Diamond Audio's stuff from a few years back as far as the sound is concerned. If anybody remember's the E-Class Diamond had at CES 2005... that's what I'm thinking of (it was all M6 components and subs).

But it's not cheap gear by any means, for the money... MUCH better can be done.


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> JBL W12GTI 12" subwoofer and arguably the MB Quart QSD 4" mids


The W12GTI did pretty well objectively, just not what we _thought_ it would considering the highly regarded DDD motor design  It still outperforms a plethora of subwoofers on the market, especially in regards to inductance.

Quart QSD mids didn't measure horribly or anything, not quite as good a motor design as the better drivers from SEAS, Peerless, and Scanspeak, but good enough to garner some praise if used correctly.

I've heard nothing good or bad about Realm's products, need a guinea pig I suppose


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

I like the idea of Realm... no bling, sound quality for the buck equipment... I actually looked into their comps... they are designed by the same guy who did Crossfire, Almani, and others... a set was up on ebay for $119 awhile ago... thought about buying them but did not... I need two sets, and who knows what a second set at regular prices would have cost me.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Many of the best minds in the industry (on the acoustic side) agree that there is a strong correlation between what can be objectively measured and what is subjectively heard...it is just that there are a small handful of people in any group of enthusiasts who are capable of understanding what they are hearing or what they have just measured.

On the topic of Realm Audio, I haven't heard anything from them before....but tell me what makes their product different from 100 others. Perhaps I am missing something.

Man the car audio market is saturated!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> Isn't KingOfAllReps a Realm guy? He said he was going to bring a demo car to one of the meets, but he never showed.
> 
> I haven't heard any of their stuff.


 Dude, I forgot about that. Where did he go I wonder.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

pete36 said:


> i dont blame you for not trusting anyones but your own ears. it sounds good to me. lol
> 
> i trust very few people on the net as far as opinions on how something sounds and you happen to be one of them
> 
> would you like to test it? or do the specs just not do it for ya ?


Not that I don't trust their ears, but rarely is anyone in a position to compare anything on an even, much less optimal playing field.

You've got alot of people out there that haven't compared anything... yet still claim product X is the best (and only thing) they've heard.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

There is very little reason for me to use anything car specific other than components such as headunits and amplifiers. I need an optical drive that does not skip when it gets bumpy and an amplifier that runs on 12V. For everything else I use home audio spec. components because they've proven themselves to be better bang for the buck and higher performance grade. I'm seriously contemplating on replacing my IdMax subs with a plethora of Scan Speak subs.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Since you are a BM dealer offer up a few pieces in the forsale forum and allow some people to give them a try......But beware of high prices, because somethings will never sale especially if their performance is questionable.


----------



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

yes but its certainly not the only stuff I have heard. 14 years of hearing stuff behind me lol. but i still understand you completely.




npdang said:


> Not that I don't trust their ears, but rarely is anyone in a position to compare anything on an even, much less optimal playing field.
> 
> You've got alot of people out there that haven't compared anything... yet still claim product X is the best (and only thing) they've heard.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Without picking on anyone in particular, Realm's customer is the dealer. If you look around at some of the other guys who aren't top 4 (Kicker, MTX, Rockford, Infinity), it comes down to selling a really good product with great support for the dealer after the sale. 

For the longest time, Image Dynamics spent a bunch of time and energy on making a great product..... but didn't spend as much time on some other stuff (warranty service, keeping enough product in stock, etc.). Things have changed (thank God..) so now they have much better support behind great product than they ever had in the past 5 years I've dealt with them. 

I don't consider Memphis to be out of this world product, but they have figured out a pretty good balance where everyone is happy. Product that doesn't break, that when it does, they can ship you another one ASAP, strong support to the industry, etc. Dealers love it because its profitable, doesn't break, its got a name brand, etc. 

That is where Realm is trying to fit in.

Juan


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

Doubt they last 5 years. Nothing seems really great and no history.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

npdang said:


> I'm sort of the opposite. In many cases I could care less about what someone's ears think because rarely does anyone on the net evaluate any product in a controlled enough manner to make any definitive performance statements. There are a few people with the knowledge and experience whom I would trust with a subjective review, but very few.
> 
> But just looking at the specs, the pics of the drivers, there doesn't seem to be anything that stands out from a midline mainstream product.


Agreed.
Like anything: setup, setup, setup. I made my quad 6.5" TB sound like a$$ with the wrong crossover slope at the touch of a button. Just the too-shallow slope put a big hole in the response. So many things can screw up so many other things. And so many things can make one sub sound amazing or terrible. I thought we all knew that....


----------

